# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Do you believe in Ghosts

## Be happy Keep smiling

Jab bhooton ki baat aati hai, I like to say " Yeh bhoot -voot sab bakwaas hai . Of course, I dont believe in it".. It sounds so cool to say it.. But when I am alone at home and hear strange sounds, I get so scared aur pehla khayaal bhoot ka aata hai ! 

Tum Kisii ne bhoot dekha hai ?:duno;

----------


## Bluehacks

NO i personally dont believe in ...that there are Ghosts..

People do get scared of themselves...they are the biggest ghost..inthe world !

what u say simi?

----------


## Pwincess

I always believe in dem after watchin a horror movie
but usually I try not to think about dem, cuz it just scares me lol

----------


## Majid

I believe in jin...

but i am not sure what do you mean by booth

----------


## Ash

well main believe nai karti thi, per ab main pak gaye tu bus karnay lag gaye hoon believe.. per still i m not sure, woh meray couzins ki sharart thi ya asli main kuch deekha tha.. per jin hotay hain. thats true!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

tumne jin dekhai hai ?

coooool

lol..pwincess, main bhi bhooton mein tab believe karti hoon jab horror film dekhti hoon  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

haan deekha tu nai, per feel kia tha :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Ash

or mere aik doooor ki couzin hain, like un per b kisi ka saya hai..like jin hain un main woh pak ke kisi village main wahi per.. like  kafi pehlay ki baat hai.. so yeah!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

muje darao mat yaar.. main akeli hoon yahaan par..

----------


## Ash

awww, mujhay pak main in sab cheezon se daar lagta hai per yahan nai, so dun worry lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

kyon, american bhoot nahin hote kya?

----------


## Ash

yahan kabhi nai suna tu isi liye dar nai lagta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

yeh dekho

videshi bhoot
 

 :duno;

----------


## Muzna

yeah i believe in jinnat laikin unn say darna nahi chahiyay coz Allah(swt) nay insaan ko ASHRAF AL MUKHLOOQ bannaya hai  yah alag baat hai k ajj k zamanay may ham nay inn cheezoon ko khud pay haawi kiya howa hai so hamay darna nahi chahiyay

----------


## Ash

oh simi yeh tu fake lag raha hai.. cuz jin wagiera ki kabhi pix nai kheenchi ja sakti.. na hi woh seeshay main nazar attay hain.. so its all jhoot :P

aur muzna well said  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

haan ash,pics to fake hai..phir bhi dar lagta hai :s

----------


## Ash

bus Allah per yakeen rakhoo.. jitni din main ho sakay namazien parhoo even aik hi parhoo per parhoo  zaroor, phir aisay daar nai lagay ga  :Smile:

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

:Smile:

----------


## self_conscience

definitely.

----------


## denali

mankind is composed of two natures, the physical (the body) and the spiritual (the soul). When an individual dies the soul leaves the body and hovers around it in an invisible, supernatural state. It can see whatever is happening around the body, but unlike the movies, it has no power of its own because it is totally dependent on the mercy of God. When the body is properly buried the soul enters another world of God, and is at the mercy of God, based upon how well it has developed itself in the world that it has lived in before. This process will continue until the soul is properly developed to attain the presence of God and live in His Kingdom.
However, if a person commits suicide or if the body is burnt, the soul becomes confused and is in a supernatural state of shock. It is deprived from entering into the next stage of development and roams about in a supernatural form. This is what is called a ghost.

----------


## SHIRENE

*you should be more afraid of the living than the dead. :wilder; 


I don't want to believe in ghosts but I've heard some very creepy stories. 
My parents have encountered something and so have some of my other relatives.

I get scared very easily and that is why I don't watch scary movies.  

I'm still not sure what to believe in. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't....
*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Quraan mei likha hai keh JINN hain...phir sawal hi nahi payda hota ke yaqeen NA karein

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> mankind is composed of two natures, the physical (the body) and the spiritual (the soul). When an individual dies the soul leaves the body and hovers around it in an invisible, supernatural state. It can see whatever is happening around the body, but unlike the movies, it has no power of its own because it is totally dependent on the mercy of God. When the body is properly buried the soul enters another world of God, and is at the mercy of God, based upon how well it has developed itself in the world that it has lived in before. This process will continue until the soul is properly developed to attain the presence of God and live in His Kingdom.
> However, if a person commits suicide or if the body is burnt, the soul becomes confused and is in a supernatural state of shock. It is deprived from entering into the next stage of development and roams about in a supernatural form. This is what is called a ghost.


Do u believe in that :s

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> *you should be more afraid of the living than the dead. :wilder; 
> 
> 
> I don't want to believe in ghosts but I've heard some very creepy stories. 
> My parents have encountered something and so have some of my other relatives.
> 
> I get scared very easily and that is why I don't watch scary movies.  
> 
> I'm still not sure what to believe in. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't....
> *


It's the same with me..sometimes I do , sometimes I dont ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

i did not till i got married
to be honest,after doing autopsy in some violent deaths i was uneasy 4 some days in the night

----------


## sneha

I went to Summit Elementary School one night with my friends and a lot of weird things happened when we got there. We parked the car and sat there for a few minutes, and all the sudden the radio comes on,even though the car was turned off.We got out of the car and ran over to the school. We all thought the school looked creepy as it was. We went over to the old playground and walked to the monkey bars and sat by them. We all heard a weird noise, so we turned around, and we saw the swings rocking back and forth. The scary part was the fact that it was a calm night,there was no wind at all. We then decided to go into the school. As we walked up the stairs,on the far side,we saw that some of the lights were on. We just thought someone else was there with us. We started to look around the school when we heard a loud noise by the old boiler room. We all walked towards the boiler room,and we saw four really small boys standing in the doorway. We tried o get to them but then the disappeared. We were scared stiff. We heard all four of the boys scream for a short time before they appeared before us again. We ran out of the school and back into the car,where the radio was still playing. We sat there amazed at what we just saw. We thought we were scared then,but we were wrong. The radio was turned up as high as it could go,and the music stopped,and more of the screaming boys came to our ears. My friend started the car up,and the loud screaming stopped when we got five blocks away. We are all too terrified to go back there a night,but we do still visit there during the day time. We still get that weird feeling when we go there. If anyone thinks there are no ghost there,they should go there when there is a full moon out.It is quite the adventure. The story behind the school is very simple. The school was said to have shut down because of it being an all black school,but the principal of the school revealed the true reason why it close down. He told the story about how four of his boy students were murdered by the janitor one gloomy day. The janitor the hid the bodies all around the school. No one has yet found the bodies,but no one has been there long enough to try. It isn't hard to get into there,but you can't go through an of the doors. You can get inside by the windows,because they are just covered by thin pieces of sheet metal. I hope everyone goes there and experiences what I did. Have fun!!!

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> I went to Summit Elementary School one night with my friends and a lot of weird things happened when we got there. We parked the car and sat there for a few minutes, and all the sudden the radio comes on,even though the car was turned off.We got out of the car and ran over to the school. We all thought the school looked creepy as it was. We went over to the old playground and walked to the monkey bars and sat by them. We all heard a weird noise, so we turned around, and we saw the swings rocking back and forth. The scary part was the fact that it was a calm night,there was no wind at all. We then decided to go into the school. As we walked up the stairs,on the far side,we saw that some of the lights were on. We just thought someone else was there with us. We started to look around the school when we heard a loud noise by the old boiler room. We all walked towards the boiler room,and we saw four really small boys standing in the doorway. We tried o get to them but then the disappeared. We were scared stiff. We heard all four of the boys scream for a short time before they appeared before us again. We ran out of the school and back into the car,where the radio was still playing. We sat there amazed at what we just saw. We thought we were scared then,but we were wrong. The radio was turned up as high as it could go,and the music stopped,and more of the screaming boys came to our ears. My friend started the car up,and the loud screaming stopped when we got five blocks away. We are all too terrified to go back there a night,but we do still visit there during the day time. We still get that weird feeling when we go there. If anyone thinks there are no ghost there,they should go there when there is a full moon out.It is quite the adventure. The story behind the school is very simple. The school was said to have shut down because of it being an all black school,but the principal of the school revealed the true reason why it close down. He told the story about how four of his boy students were murdered by the janitor one gloomy day. The janitor the hid the bodies all around the school. No one has yet found the bodies,but no one has been there long enough to try. It isn't hard to get into there,but you can't go through an of the doors. You can get inside by the windows,because they are just covered by thin pieces of sheet metal. I hope everyone goes there and experiences what I did. Have fun!!!


I am scared just reading this ! I wont go there for anything in the world  :rnop:

----------


## *Fatima*

meine aj tak dekha nahi hai tu nahi janti

----------


## dsjeya

no harm

----------


## sneha

> Originally Posted by sneha @ Sat Apr 29, 2006 8:41 pm
> 
> I went to Summit Elementary School one night with my friends and a lot of weird things happened when we got there. We parked the car and sat there for a few minutes, and all the sudden the radio comes on,even though the car was turned off.We got out of the car and ran over to the school. We all thought the school looked creepy as it was. We went over to the old playground and walked to the monkey bars and sat by them. We all heard a weird noise, so we turned around, and we saw the swings rocking back and forth. The scary part was the fact that it was a calm night,there was no wind at all. We then decided to go into the school. As we walked up the stairs,on the far side,we saw that some of the lights were on. We just thought someone else was there with us. We started to look around the school when we heard a loud noise by the old boiler room. We all walked towards the boiler room,and we saw four really small boys standing in the doorway. We tried o get to them but then the disappeared. We were scared stiff. We heard all four of the boys scream for a short time before they appeared before us again. We ran out of the school and back into the car,where the radio was still playing. We sat there amazed at what we just saw. We thought we were scared then,but we were wrong. The radio was turned up as high as it could go,and the music stopped,and more of the screaming boys came to our ears. My friend started the car up,and the loud screaming stopped when we got five blocks away. We are all too terrified to go back there a night,but we do still visit there during the day time. We still get that weird feeling when we go there. If anyone thinks there are no ghost there,they should go there when there is a full moon out.It is quite the adventure. The story behind the school is very simple. The school was said to have shut down because of it being an all black school,but the principal of the school revealed the true reason why it close down. He told the story about how four of his boy students were murdered by the janitor one gloomy day. The janitor the hid the bodies all around the school. No one has yet found the bodies,but no one has been there long enough to try. It isn't hard to get into there,but you can't go through an of the doors. You can get inside by the windows,because they are just covered by thin pieces of sheet metal. I hope everyone goes there and experiences what I did. Have fun!!!
> 
> 
> I am scared just reading this ! I wont go there for anything in the world  :rnop:


lolz

----------


## ba$hful

hi its bashful here mah name iz fatima n m not new here but not so old naa but kitni buri baat hai kal mujhay kissi nay wish nahi kiya kal mera b' day tha     halank main kafi dino se dt ki member hooo n haaan majid wat do u know abt mah mind?  :Embarrassment:   :P

----------


## symone

yes ghosts are there..they exist...i have seen witches once in my life...but if you have a strong faith in your religion...nothing bothers you...

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> yes ghosts are there..they exist...i have seen witches once in my life...but if you have a strong faith in your religion...nothing bothers you...



 :Embarrassment:  you saw witches ??

----------


## waffa

yaar yahan tu subhe  bhootoOn kay jannay walay  hain subhe mile chukkay aur dekh chukkay hain ...yahan say baghna he acha hai ....  plz meri post ko koi na dekhay main yahan nahe hoOn ..................

----------


## freakyfiroz

agar yeh baat hai to..


ghalat kism ke log bhi hote hain,, jo apna ghalat kar sakte hain...

aur bure jinn bhi hote hain jo humari bura kar sakte hainn..

isliye mujhe bohut darr lagta hai.. khaaskar akele mein..

=))

----------


## Ostentatious

How does strong faith in religion help against ghosts?

If god can protect me against spiritual evil then why cant he protect me from human evil?

----------


## harakiri_dep

bhoooooooottttttttttttttt! its a good past  time just to tingle ur nerves

----------


## sneha

> Originally Posted by simi @ Sat Apr 29, 2006 2:02 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sneha @ Sat Apr 29, 2006 8:41 pm
> 
> ...


lolzzzzzzz :P

----------


## marupudi

I have not formulated an absolute answer. I think it interesting that all cultures have some myths and fables surrounding the afterlife of people that include the interaction with the living. How much of this is actually true and how much of it is a good yarn has yet to be decided. I do think that most often people associate common mundane things, like brain misfiring, to be of supernatural origins. Humans are creatures of association and we strive to find patterns to things which mystify us. A good catch all is the supernatural. I would never say something was impossible because who am I to say what is possible and what isnt. I will say that there is very little of what people experience that could not be explained by simple thought. I will admit that I have experienced things where there is no ready explanation, but I refuse to label it as paranormal until I am given irrefutable evidence. Which as we all know has yet to be delivered.

----------

